# Hypex PSC2.400 software



## Audiophile53 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a pair of highly modified Klipschorn speakers and just acquired a Hypex PSC2.400 plate amplifier that I am using on the Klipsch bass bins and using a 45SET (1.5W) amp for the squawker and tweeters. My question is the Hypex PSC2.400 software is very robust and set the settings of the woofer. Unfortunately, the software has virtually no instructions or help. My question is if anyone has any experience with this software and the best method to measure and download the appropriate file to compensate for any shortcomings in my music room.


----------



## satx (Nov 29, 2012)

I have experience with the software for the AS2.100. I assume it's the same software. I have software files and instructions if you don't have it, or I'm sure you could get it from Hypex. 

It's been a while, but I'll give it a shot:

1.You need to be able to take measurements of your speakers in their enclosure from about 36". I use REW. The instructions say to window it in the Hypex DSP software, but I've never gotten it to work so I just window in Rew before I save it for export to the software. 

2.Save the file as a txt. file. Then open the file by double clicking it; it opens in notepad I think it's called. Then you need to delete the lines of text at the top. It's a description of the file I think. You should only be left with the column of numbers which is the text version of your measurement. Then save it. 

3. Now open the Hypex software, connect the amp. Click on the view tab<filter design.

4. In filter design under measured response choose select. Then find the txt. file of your measurement. Check the "show" box

5.Set you biquads and don't adjust anything below your windowing point, unless you're hearing something amiss down there. You can also do near field measurements to get a better idea of what's happening below the point where your other measurement is only showing room artifacts. 

That's about it. It's quite easy once you get past the learning curve. Let me know if you need more help.


----------



## satx (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh, I just saw that you're trying to compensate for room issues. Just don't window the measurement before saving it. Then change what you like in DSP. Remember that if you move the speakers or put them in a new room they won't be correct after this.

I forgot to mention above, after you're done with your dsp settings click on the download tab< load dsp. You can always go back and change as you wish and you can even play music and make changes in real time. I did notice some noise through the amp when connected to the computer through the mini usb.


----------



## AlxP (Nov 28, 2014)

I am really curious about the details of getting the measurements from Rew such that it is use le for hypex had software. 
I tried ran REW measurement for a couple of days, and the impulse response exported files have about 130k rows. The sample files that came with Hypex have about 32k rows. My big file likely does not fit into Hypex window. I tried to Window the IR response to make the left side 10 ms and the right side 100 ms. But it did not change the exported file. 
The steps were:
A. Measurement. 
B. Set IR window
C. Export IR. as text. 

I did not save the *.mdat file format before the export. 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Alex


----------

